# RIP Raine, you are already missed.



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

One of the ranch horses, Raine was PTS recently. She was unwell before for awhile, we did everything within our abilities to save her, sadly it was not meant to be. She was a lovely girl, great with campers, gorgeous and had this lovely habit of drooling. So my dear girl, we loved you, you knew your job and did it well for that I thank you, run happily now over the rainbow bridge free of care or pain. Graze on the greenest, juiciest grass and never get fat(ter). You were and are a wonderful, loved horse and will be missed.

This Raine and Nelly, her best friend. (Raine is the darker one)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhh..She was a lovely mare. Sorry for your loss. I can tell she was loved.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Ohhh..She was a lovely mare. Sorry for your loss. I can tell she was loved.


thanks, she was very loved but it was for the best, better then letting her suffer.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. (((Hugs)))


----------

